# problème avec message/itunes / icloud



## realbib (20 Novembre 2011)

bonjour
j'ai un gros problème avec les réceptions sms 
en effet mon amie et moi avons 2 iphones 4s et un seul compte itunes, 1 seul compte icloud
depuis la mise en fonction des iphones 4s , mon amie reçoit mes sms (imesage) et leurs réponses (venant de imessage)...
je tiens à préciser qu'avant j'avait un iphone 4 et mon amie un iphone 3GS et qu'il n'y avait pas de problème...
ou est ce que ça déconne...ca fait 2 jours que j'essaie de comprendre
merci de m'aider


----------



## arbaot (20 Novembre 2011)

voir les réglages d'iMessage 

Réglages / iMessages

ne garder que les N° et adresse mail différents pour chaque tel


----------



## realbib (20 Novembre 2011)

merci mais j'ai déjà effectué ces réglages 
le num de téléphone apparait bien sur chaque portable (différent) dans ces réglages , autant pour message que pour facetime...
par contre le mail (commun) est celui de mon compte itunes...faut il le changer? pour un des 2 portables?
le problème c'est qu'il ne sera pas lié à un compte itunes


----------



## arbaot (21 Novembre 2011)

tu peux avoir une adresse mail différente pour le store, pour iMessage et pour iCloud


----------



## realbib (21 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> tu peux avoir une adresse mail différente pour le store, pour iMessage et pour iCloud



ok je vais essayer de mettre une autre adresse email pour imessage de ma copine, en espérant pouvoir invalider l'adresse commune sur son téléphone, meme si son identifiant dans imessage est son numéro de téléphone...
je vous tiens au courant
merci


----------



## realbib (24 Novembre 2011)

en effet ça marche
merci beaucoup!!


----------

